# Looking for a recommended positive dog trainer please



## mufti (Jan 16, 2010)

As per the title  I am based in South London sw8 and would prefer home visit's to a class.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have a look on here Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

Heres a list of trainers in London: http://www.apdt.co.uk/trainers_area.asp?area=London


----------



## mufti (Jan 16, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Have a look on here Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK
> 
> Heres a list of trainers in London: http://www.apdt.co.uk/trainers_area.asp?area=London


Thank's Nonnie but it won't let me view the link's as they require a pass word and user I.D?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mufti said:


> Thank's Nonnie but it won't let me view the link's as they require a pass word and user I.D?


Really?

I dont have one, not sure ive even visited the site before.

I'll copy/paste for you.

EDIT: Will have to be later, as i keep getting "server can't be found" right now.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im getting the same thing now. Thats a shame, and not very helpful to those looking for a trainer 

Hopefully its just a glitch as it worked just fine earlier.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I lived in central London for a year and went to Hammersmith with my dog.

Used to get the tube, with a Border Collie, that got some looks!!

Pat White is APDT, and I often hear her name bandied about in the dog world.

I went back in 1991/2 But I am sure they are just as good now. In fact I recommended a guy I met in the park (Regents Park), go with his short legged Collie X Corgi and a few years later, he turned up in one of Bruce Fogles dog training books!!! (I think they must have used Pats club!).

Kate


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its working now.

This is what they have listed for London.



> Hazel Palmer 00153
> 
> Address: 48 Ridley Road, Forest Gate, London E7 0LT
> 
> ...


----------

